# Russian Blue or Chartuex?



## Tom67 (Sep 16, 2009)

I always thought she was a Russian Blue untill recently her eyes have turned more yellow. What do you think. She just had kittens aswell.

Sorry about the size.









[img


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Unless you have official registration papers, she a DSH (Domestic Short Hair), but she sure looks more like Chartreux after checking out some pictures on line. The Chartreux is described as a "potato on toothpicks." Does she have tiny legs compared to her body (when she's not pregnant)? She also looks like she has the Chartreux smile.

She's beautiful!


----------



## Tom67 (Sep 16, 2009)

marie73 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Unless you have official registration papers, she a DSH (Domestic Short Hair), but she sure looks more like Chartreux after checking out some pictures on line. The Chartreux is described as a "potato on toothpicks." Does she have tiny legs compared to her body (when she's not pregnant)? She also looks like she has the Chartreux smile.
> 
> She's beautiful!


She looks fat in that picture. She is fit and loves to hunt and bring me animals like rabbits,chipmunks,birds, and mice from the forest around our house. As far as her limbs; they're pretty toned.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Neither....the two breeds you mention are pretty rare, it's unlikely that there is any of their bloodlines in your cat. Cat breeds are created by taking several cats with the characteristics that are desired and interbreeding until those characteristics are reliably repeatable. So you cat is an example of a cat that may have some of the characteristics that were used to create the breeds.


----------



## Jadedea Jade (Feb 3, 2009)

im not much for yellow/gold eyes but i love your cats.

where are you? do the kittens need a home lol


----------

